# W33d



## VVoltz (Mar 19, 2008)

I seriously cannot believe it is so popular here in the US. Have you done/do any?
I never did, but I'm the kind of person who has to try it all (more like moslty all, got limits too)


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never tried it either, but if I was offered I would try it. I'm like you too, I always try something at least once.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

I love my weed! It's much more calming than being drunk (which just turns me into a UK football fan circa 1978) and keeps away my psychopathic tendencies.  Just don't smoke too much and join the paranoia posse.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep.

I smoke it occasionally.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> I've never tried it either, but if I was offered I would try it. I'm like you too, I always try something at least once.



Even homosexuality? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> I smoke it occasionally.


That is exaclty my point, I still have to meet a single American Teenager that hasn't been into that.Off course I'm not judging, it was just a comment.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm an American teenager.
I don't smoke weed.


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> I'm an American teenager.
> I don't smoke weed.



This isn't the sarcasm thread.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 19, 2008)

now kids, when you get tired of your weed, dont forget to stop by the "weed rest area"


----------



## notnarb (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a Russian teenager and weed smokes me.  These brushfires are a pain in the ass!


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

The effect of pot differs from person to person and from variety to variety. It usually just makes me sleepy. 

Word of warning: be careful about your sources. The weed you get might be full of pesticides, herbicides, and for that extra kick, laced with acid or heroin or who-knows-what.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Word of warning: be careful about your sources. The weed you get might be full of pesticides, herbicides, and for that extra kick,* laced with acid or heroin or who-knows-what*.



Sounds like someone has been watching too many gov't anti-cannabis propaganda films. Pesticides/herbicides maybe, but why anybody would give away free acid or heroin mixed in with your bag of grass is beyond me. Maybe they bought too much and are trying to get rid of it? Seems like acid and heroin, which are more valuable on their own, would be sold seperately for a premium price not tossed in your weed for a "kick." I don't even think smoking acid would have any effect.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone has been watching too many gov't anti-cannabis propaganda films. Pesticides/herbicides maybe, but why anybody would give away free acid or heroin mixed in with your bag of grass is beyond me. Maybe they bought too much and are trying to get rid of it? Seems like acid and heroin, which are more valuable on their own, would be sold seperately for a premium price not tossed in your weed for a "kick." I don't even think smoking acid would have any effect.


One part weed, three parts grass from someone's lawn, sprinkled with heroin, weed killers and Special K. Total profit several times bigger than just selling that amount of heroin and weed pure. Far from "giving it away free". You can't keep watering down your weed with dried cabbage, someone might notice that they get more of a rush from smoking an empty Rizla than they get from a bongfull of your stuff. So you either sell your weed pure (at a nonexistent profit margin), sell chamomile leaves soaked in some random sink cleaner for 100% profit, or any of the combinations in between.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

It is "popular" over here too.. most of my friends smoke it, I never tried though... been offered a lot of times..


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 19, 2008)

you can't cut weed unless you are selling to a first-timer or a pushover.  I constantly smoke weed because it makes wacking off 20 times better and also boosts my tetris skills.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> you can't cut weed unless you are selling to a *first-timer* or a pushover.


Guess what VVoltz would be.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> gratefulbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If by Special K you mean Ketamine (and even if you mean the breakfast creal) then the list of ingredients in that bag you just came up with is more expensive than trying to rip someone off with oregano.
But WOW!!
What kind of people do you deal with? They sound like some shady individuals. Don't buy weed if you don't know what it should look and smell like. 
Really, weed is hard to counterfeit well. It would be much, much easier to sell fake pills or powders. With a much higher profit margin than even your crazy bag of intoxicants. Also anyone who knows the effects of marijuana will be instantly sure they have just smoked more than weed from the first hit of your crazy bag.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> But WOW!!
> What kind of people do you deal with? They sound like some shady individuals. Don't buy weed if you don't know what it should look and smell like.
> Really, weed is hard to counterfeit well. It would be much, much easier to sell fake pills or powders. With a much higher profit margin than even your crazy bag of intoxicants. Also anyone who knows the effects of marijuana will be instantly sure they have just smoked more than weed from the first hit of your crazy bag.


Who are you selling to, Rastafarians? Of course you wouldn't sell to experienced chronies, you sell to first-timers and grade schoolers. As such, they wouldn't know their ass from a hole in the ground, would be afraid of powders, wouldn't know what effect to expect from weed (and wouldn't know they didn't get it from your concoction), and would be happy with something brownish-green, vaguely plant-like, and smelling like the cannabis incense sticks they smelled in a drug store. And you don't have to overdo the active substance content. You seem to be under the impression that you need a full dose of active substance to get someone high; non-users haven't built up a tolerance yet, and with the excitement bordering on hysteria and the placebo effect, they'll giggle all night ofter one regular cigarette if you tell them it's weed. All they need is something to make their throat raspy and their head woozy and they're happy little junkies. Add just a hint of some active substance in there and it's "whoah, we were high for, like, a _week_". They don't expect flying pink midget elephants, so you don't have to use an elephant-inducing dose; you use much less. And then you milk the little suckers for all they're worth. 

To be honest, the way to get most profit is to go around concerts and sell postage stamps as acid. Just be careful to leave in time and to avoid previous customers   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The advantage of the weed approach is that it gets you return customers, while selling chalk instead of E doesn't.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> To be honest, the way to get most profit is to go around concerts and sell postage stamps as acid. Just be careful to leave in time and to avoid previous customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know how big a hit of blotter acid is? You must live/work/go to school/hang around a lot of naive clueless people. If someone were to actually think a postage stamp is a hit of acid then they could get ripped off in any number of ways. Sell them a flashlight and say its a lightsaber or piece of used chewing gum as a hat.
You are being ridiculous. Why waste 40-odd cents on a stamp, just give them some notebook paper? Hey if they will fall for a stamp, the skys the limit. Hey, tell them its invisble acid, yeah, thats it.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 19, 2008)

Not smoking at the time due to written exams coming up in 3 weeks, but can't wait for April 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only smoke occasionally, and I probably wouldn't at all if I didn't have a source of freshly picked stuff for way cheaper than the street prices...
I also happen to live near the Dutch border, where it may cost a bit more, but is so worth it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@veho:


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 19, 2008)

happy birthday Hitler! lol


----------



## hanman (Mar 19, 2008)

i used to smoke pot every other day or so.  then i noticed life happening around me instead of to me.  so i stopped.  life is much better sober.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> If someone were to actually think a postage stamp is a hit of acid then they could get ripped off in any number of ways. Sell them a flashlight and say its a lightsaber or piece of used chewing gum as a hat.
> You are being ridiculous. Why waste 40-odd cents on a stamp, just give them some notebook paper? Hey if they will fall for a stamp, the skys the limit. Hey, tell them its invisible acid, yeah, thats it.



So you could tell the difference between a sheet of perforated paper with and without LSD at a glance? Are you the human spectroscope? The only way to tell the difference between a hit of LSD and a tiny stamp is to eat it and wait. And by the time weird stuff fails to happen, the dealer is on the other side of town. 

My stamp example was hyperbole here, to emphasize the point. Yes, you could sell notebook paper. Are you saying there's some sort of international standard for LSD? Standardized size, shape and print? A hit of acid is sold as a piece of paper that the buyer hopes contains LSD. It's usually perforated, and has random colourful pictures. Close enough to postage stamps to use in an exaggerated example. 

But hey, the "size test" is just brilliant. I see there's no fooling you, no sir, not unless I try to sell you _smaller pieces_. In which case the accuracy of this otherwise infallible test seems to drop to 50%.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 19, 2008)

I quit about a year and a half ago, for much the same reason as hanman. Life was swimming past me, and had been for quite some time. I'm not the kind of guy who quits something and then declares it *EVIL*, but if I had a chance for a do-over, I'd probably have left it behind a long long time ago. Turns out it really didn't define me as much as I thought it did. I'm a bit more lucid without it, life is a little easier to control, but I'm still a salted nut-roll, so I guess I always have been, grass or no.

By the way, one of the most pronounced effects of my quitting was that I was able to get rid of my anti-anxiety medication. I haven't had an anxiety attack for over a year. When I was smoking I tried to go off my meds a couple of times and my attacks ramped up within a few weeks. This leads me to believe that the grass was having a bad effect on me, and the lack of problems since I quit bears that out. Something to think about if you have anxiety problems and smoke grass, though I'm not a doctor and can only let you know my own experience in the matter.


----------



## hanman (Mar 19, 2008)

my brother developed anxiety attacks from smoking weed, as well.  that's why he ultimately quit.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been smoking dope on and off ever since I was in high school. I had actually sought out the weed, it wasn't peer pressure that got me to take it up.

I personally don't see anything wrong with it as long as it's used in moderation. I tend to smoke very infrequently, about 2-3 times a month. I do so that I can sit back, cut though the mundane shit, take stock of my life and figure out ways to improve myself. I guess I'm an introverted stoner.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> My stamp example was hyperbole here, to emphasize the point. Yes, you could sell notebook paper. Are you saying there's some sort of international standard for LSD? Standardized size, shape and print?
> Not exactly but a general rule is about 1/4" squares.
> Also if you do a search on blotter paper you'll see that usually a full sheet is 900 1/4" squares.
> And sorry dude there is a little bit of a standard. Its not as if people were printing these sheets up on their own. They were mass-produced.
> ...



LSD is a highly active substance. The trip you would get if you ate a postage stamp that had LSD on it would be life-altering. Pricing vs. dosage is an easy way to tell when someone is trying to rip you off. If it seems like you are getting a deal that is too good to be true you probably are.

Back on the topic: 
Herb helped me quit the anti-anxiety meds. If it wasn't for Mary Jane, I'd still be shoveling over tons of money to the greedy drug companies. But I'm of the philosophy that I mind my business, you mind yours. And if you're not hurting anyone, then you're OK with me. So to each his own. I only have to live with my decisions, no one elses.
Also, I didn't think there were so many right-wingers here.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never tried the stuff myself, but I've witness what it does to a lot of people around me. It ultimately killed my friendship between a group of friends and myself. It might calm some people, but it makes some others very aggressive. I left my "friends" because the would not stop. Eventually they got into heavier drugs, and then started stealing, did a lot of bad things. They used to be so wholesome.

I would not touch it even if I was offered to. Besides, I have a family now, and I work as an IT professional, so I can't afford to have myself all screwed up.


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

Again, it's one of those things that you are better off not trying like cigarette.  You are living a good life and suddenly you introduce and addiction that you can not handle and end up loosing family, friends, your mind, and etc.  It's simply not worth it.  The worst thing I've ever done in my life is drinking, and I've been passing out and drinking for about a month until I realized how much it affected my academic performance.  I've learned quiet a few lessons by now, and the most precious one is don't try something that you know it's bad for you.  I don't want to lose VVoltz.


----------



## azotyp (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm a Russian teenager and weed smokes me


So this must be you


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

I never actually seen someone have problems because of just weed.. except of course problems with the police 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, yes, it may take some people to try other drugs that are a lot more addicting and bad for the health..


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> And sorry dude there is a little bit of a standard. Its not as if people were printing these sheets up on their own. They were mass-produced.
> Oh come on. The only reason any "standard" exists is that people who think they're being "cunning" will refuse to buy grade-A LSD if it came on weird paper, but would buy paper with less psychoactive substances than post stamps, just because it looks familiar. "Mass production" is obsolete when most copyers/printers have perforation add-ons and anyone could print a "standard" Bicycle Day blotter at home. One could maybe tell the difference in broad daylight, with a magnifying glass and an encyclopedic knowledge of the intricacies of the 300 dpi raster process over the 200 dpi when mass-producing instant search warrants... oops, I mean, "standard blotter sheets"; anyway, yes, one could tell the difference between real and fake upon closer scrutiny, but you know, some people just can't. And besides, there are hundreds of designs. To many people, the only constant in the myriad of trips they tried thus far is that they are colourful, on perforated paper.
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another easily sidestepped "test". Sell them at regular prices. I don't know why you're so attached to the exact size of a postage stamp. You can chop the paper into rectangles of any size you want. You can set the price any way you want. You can print any image you want. You could make an exact physical replica of an actual sheet of LSD paper, sans the drug content, and sell it at street price. The only difference would be that it doesn't work, but you're far away by the time the sucker realizes that. 

Look, you seem to have an unusually high opinion of the intelligence of the average guy in the street. Are you saying everyone out there is an expert on controlled substances? Are you saying there are no inexperienced, gullible n00bs around, willing to buy chamomile for weed, chalk for E, and stamps for LSD? There are. There are tons. There are people who would trust the Nigerian minister, who would order "Viarga" to "make the1r pen15 bigger", who forward chain letters. People are sheep. And because of those sheep, there are people there that will sell sage lined with crack, and that's why beginners have to look out for that kind of thing.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Look, you seem to have an unusually high opinion of the intelligence of the average guy in the street.


I did, but after reading all your economically impractical ways to rip people off, I have changed my mind.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> Also, I didn't think there were so many right-wingers here.


I don't recall anyone stating political views, maybe I missed it, or maybe the epithet you meant to use was "squares".
Seriously though, I'm a far cry from a right-winger, and didn't become one when I stopped smoking. Also I am friends with several right-wingers that hold the same belief that I do, namely, that marijuana should be legalized for it's benefits. I think the habit of fostering an "us vs. them" attitude does little to help this cause, as it really only serves to alienate those that would be willing to help.

Also, I'm glad that marijuana served to help your anxiety, this was not the case with me, and I would still suggest that smokers with anxiety problems quit for at least a few months to see if it helps them.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Again, it's one of those things that you are better off not trying like cigarette.  You are living a good life and suddenly you introduce and addiction that you can not handle and end up loosing family, friends, your mind, and etc.  It's simply not worth it.


+1


----------



## TaMs (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not from america obviously. And i don't smoke weed. Could try it though if someone offered.


----------



## Hitto (Mar 19, 2008)

I happily smoke weed (I'm an artist. It's my WORK. I shoudl be able to deduct it from taxes, dammit.), and can't believe how stressed out you people are.. Seriously, walls of text about who's right or not... Cheer up! You're still lonely nerds!


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Cheer up! You're still lonely nerds!


But here's the thing, I'm happy enough without drugs, my life is good, why do I need extra substances?


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Hitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're life is "bad", smoking weed/cigarettes really kind of soothes you out (how it is for me).


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean, makes you content with your shitty situation?


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. But it does make you feel relaxed, lightheaded, etc

Kind of like temporarily escaping whatever troubles you're currently having in life.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 19, 2008)

Never been that interested in it really. People around me can do what they like, but I'm fine without it. I'm a very calm laid back person anyway so even if things got bad I doubt I'd need it, I know a million other things that can cheer me up.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 19, 2008)

i like to smoke it occasionally, i don't smoke often though.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Did it twice last year.
First time is the worst time, as stated by everyone that was around me.
Your body just hypes itself up so much you don't get anything.
The second time however, your body assumes that nothing's going to happen, just like last time. Then...
BAM!
It feels so much more...
Drug-like.
Yes, I'm sure that they weren't from two different strengths of weed.
From my experience:
Over-rated.
I pretty much lolled at everything, but I knew everything I laughed at wasn't that funny.
I have a perfect memory of what happened that night.
Weed is not going to kill me, or turn me into a junkie anytime soon.
I think I will try it again, sometime within the next seven years...


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Mar 19, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> gratefulbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I said what I meant: "advocating a conservative or reactionary position"(Random House dictionary 2006) "Conforming with or conformable to justice, law, or morality"(American Heritage Dictionary 2006). Throughout this discussion, several have cited rumor and misinformation as it was fact. The supposed "Gateway" effect (weed leads to harder stuff) many have claimed has never received any credible backing. Also this "smoke weed and your life goes down the toilet in an out of control spiral of misery and loneliness" attitude that some have displayed is very reactionary and completely unprovable.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love my weed as much as the next Chonger but I have to say that I've personally seen weed lead people to stronger substances.  Mostly because they buy from drug dealers rather than pot dealers and those dealers are looking to expand their business so they try to convince as many people as possible to buy as much as possible.  It's not so much the weed but the peer pressure that causes it to be a "gateway" drug.

I can also say from first hand experience (seeing it happen to friends) that certain peoples brain chemistry just can not cope with the introduction of THC into the mix.  I've met people who become so paranoid from a couple of puffs that they're sure that every noise they hear outside is someone coming for them or they're certain that people are watching them through the cracks in the curtains.  Pot affects people in different ways.

The same can be said about alcohol though.  I know it doesn't do my personality any good, I'm naturally an aggressive person (I work hard on not being one though! Well now I'm older anyway!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) so it just increases it 10-fold.  Pot on the other hands stops me being so aggressive, but I know people who are affected by alcohol the same way I'm affected by pot.

It all depends on your brain chemistry,  altough that really goes for the introduction of any chemical into your brain.  My gateway drug was Ritalin! lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 19, 2008)

acid can't be smoked. whoever said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i smoked weed for like 2 years, crazy shit ($50 an 1/8, looked white with orange hairs and sometimes blue leaves) and then all the sudden it just gave me anxiety/panic attacks so i quit. it's bad for your lungs also. emphysema isn't something i would want to experience. stay away.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 19, 2008)

Weed is great fun and totally safe as long as you keep it to occasional use. TOTALLY SAFE!!  (occasional use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

When you start smoking a few times a week it starts making you lazy and such. It can also cause anxiety problems if you're smoking all the time like mthr said. 

I was a daily smoker for a long time but once I quit I returned to my normal pre-stoner state. Smoking daily won't mess things up for a while but there comes a point I notice most people hit where they experience a panic attack or have some anxiety problems and getting stoned is never quite the same after that. 

Smoking lots and lots of weed probably won't fux0rz u upz hard like some people think. It'll make you really dopey and you just sit there and watch the world move by while you're in your hazy bubble. 

As far as I've read most chronic pot smokers go back to pretty much their original state after abstaining for a few weeks. So it won't mess up your brain or anything as long as you don't have schizophrenia. 

Alcohol can mess you up so much more than pot. SO MUCH MORE!!111 true

VVoltz or anyone else thinking of trying it - make sure you're with friends you trust just in case you feel a little uneasy.

Me - I won't touch pot again but that doesn't mean I think other people shouldn't. I totally abused the drug and smoked way too much, I had some great times but it wasn't worth it in the end when I was just a zombie. As I mentioned above one good thing about pot is the effects are almost* completely reversible IME.

Well done for all the people who quit once they realized it was impacting on their lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not easy when you've got such a huge habit like that.


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 19, 2008)

"The same can be said about alcohol though. I know it doesn't do my personality any good, I'm naturally an aggressive person (I work hard on not being one though! Well now I'm older anyway!  ) so it just increases it 10-fold. Pot on the other hands stops me being so aggressive, but I know people who are affected by alcohol the same way I'm affected by pot."


yup, i agree...couldnt have said it better


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 19, 2008)

It's legal where I live right now so I don't really have to be afraid of buying the wrong stuff. It has to conform to some healthstandards and all. I'm not a huge fan though, smoke it maybe..2-3 times a year and always with my girlfriend. Just for fun, kind of like going out and drinking..only then weed instead of alcohol. I find that weed combines really really well with absinth. Alcohol and weed make me down, alcohol and absinth make me paranoid but weed and absinth make me go 'wheee' at all the pretty colours.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

gratefulbuddy said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the wrong reason.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No shit, that is the wrong reason to do any kind of drugs, including the more common and popular ones.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 19, 2008)

I would imagine a drug dealer that actually cut WEED for god's sakes would get shot up rather quickly if not at least ratted out.  Cutting weed is simply unfeasible unless you are a suicidal jackass


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but people often don't realize that. And that's how they get hooked on stuff. "I'm a social drinker, I "don't" drink to escape my problems, nooo."


----------



## Moots (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay so I do it once in a while, usually if I can't sleep.

My high consists of an hour or two of me being stupid high, laughing at anything and everything and developing a speech impediment.

Then I go into burnt out mode and fall asleep.

My GF smokes everyday, but shes from a hippie family where to this day her mom smokes aswell, so it has become a family activity and none of them have ever done anything harder. (we are mid 20's I've only smoked randomly for a year or 2, her for the last several, but amazingly she is still sharp as a tak)

Our "guy" who we buy from is a friend who does nothing harder than weed aswell but deals full time. He always wieghs it in front of us, and will always use our mini scale aswell just to make sure.

there is no way to sell half pencil shavings or oregano or whatever. I get our stuff in bud form not pre busted up. So there is no way to pad the bag with fake stuff.

Also, smoking has nothing to do with political views. I know some straight out stoners who are hardcore Conservatives, or theres my GF who is wildly liberal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> The effect of pot differs from person to person and from variety to variety. It usually just makes me sleepy.
> 
> Word of warning: be careful about your sources. The weed you get might be full of pesticides, herbicides, and for that extra kick, laced with acid or heroin or who-knows-what.



I've never once known anybody to lace the weed they sell with either of those. For a start pot is relatively cheap, it's one of the few things that stays around the same costs regardless of inflation.  Acid and heroin on the other hand are extremely expensive.

Look at it this way using average UK prices for good quality gear (I don't know costs in the rest of the world, sorry!)

Hash/Weed = £7-10 an eighth of an ounce, £40-50 an ounce, 170-250 a ninebar (nine ounces)
Skunkweed = £20-25 an eighth of an ounce, £100-120 an ounce, £
Acid = £5 a tab, £20 for 5, £80-100 a sheet of 50.  (There's good profit in it!) (Liquid acid is alooooot of money)
Ecstacy = £5 a tab, £20-25 for 5, £100-120 for 50.
Heroin = £10 for a tenth of a gram, £90-100 a gram, £1500-1800 an ounce.
Crack = £5/10 rocks.
Coke = £35-50 a gram, £120-150 an eighth of an ounce, £700-750 an ounce.

No self respecting dealer who does it simply for profit is going to lace weed with anything, dumber street level sellers might pack it with oregano or tomato plant leaves but with harder drugs, never.

You can't lace weed with acid because it's just not cost effective, and if you were chop up and use blotters to lace it with then people would notice it was full of chopped up paper.

You can't lace it with Ecstacy because when it burns it stinks like poisonous gas.

You can't lace it with heroin because it's just a total waste of money, why give it away when you can make £100 a gram.  Besides which, first time smack chasers get all sick as hell - not a likely scenario to make them return to you.

You can't lace it with crack for the same reasons as ecstacy and some of the reasons of smack.  Same goes for coke.

Honestly, weed is very rarely tampered with, and when it is it's with shit look/smellalike herbs and plants - and usually it's only done by junkies looking to burn enough people to get a hit of rock or brown and even the novice pot buyer can spot them!  Chemicals on the other hand are a different story and if you plan to get into them then make 100% certain that you're buying them from somebody you absolutely trust - and it's usually best to make sure that who you're buying off also hits their own stash.  Although alot of the horror stories you hear about them being cut with rat poison are false, specially when it comes to acid.

I'm not telling people they should rush out, buy a pill and go all Prodigy/The Shamen in the street but if you'e thinking of trying them be safe.


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 19, 2008)

here in toronto area and SW ontario, i would honestly say 50% of the population smokes reefer!! and the golden horse shoe is the most productive region in canada!

yes i smoke weed once or twice per week. hash if i can get my hands on it.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> here in toronto area and SW ontario, i would honestly say 50% of the population smokes reefer!! and the golden horse shoe is the most productive region in canada!
> 
> yes i smoke weed once or twice per week. hash if i can get my hands on it.



I'm sorry, but 50% is WAYYY too high.
lol.
pun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2008)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> "The same can be said about alcohol though. I know it doesn't do my personality any good, I'm naturally an aggressive person (I work hard on not being one though! Well now I'm older anyway!  ) so it just increases it 10-fold. Pot on the other hands stops me being so aggressive, but I know people who are affected by alcohol the same way I'm affected by pot."
> 
> 
> yup, i agree...couldnt have said it better



Your user name gives away your violent tendencies!


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I don't want to lose VVoltz.


You are not gonna lose me buddy, believe me the less thing I need right now is an addiction, I swear that if I try it, it would be a one thing only.

And, thanks to everyone for your opinions, specially veho, he is as wise as usual. =)


----------



## Moots (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't worry about becoming addicted to mary jane, sure you can develop a mental addiction after a lot of use I suppose.

I went 6-8 months between smokings for the first 8 times i did it, and still to this day where I smoke regularly, I often go for a couple weeks/months without smoking.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 20, 2008)

well you can still LACE weed; I smoked some that was CLAIMED to be laced with coke/extacy but that coulda been bs


----------



## Hitto (Mar 20, 2008)

You can use fluid embalmer to suposedly get a higher hit...
But what's the point? I smoke my homegrown weed because I KNOW WHAT'S INSIDE. Most weed smokers smoke it because it's much, much harder to lace or cut with shit like resin, xtasy or coke can be. Much more NATURAL and shit.

Now here's one thing though, you CAN become addicted to mary jane *if you're the addictive type*. I know people who definitely can't get through a day without smoking a LOT. Sad, because the more you smoke, the less effect you will get over time and the more money/time wasted. But they'd be addicts to anything else anyway, IMHO.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> You can use fluid embalmer to suposedly get a higher hit...


It's not actual embalming fluid, it's slang for liquid PCP. 

And yeah, addictive types will get addicted to anything. People get addicted to shopping, fitness, TV, SMS, games, all escapist activities, anything that preoccupies them and takes their mind off things, not just opiates. And some people just have more stuff to get away from, so they are more likely to develop an addiction.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 20, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Hitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It actually IS embalming fluid. Some people call it "wet"


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you can dip your joint into embalming fluid and smoke it, the same way that you can inhale butane gas or car exhaust fumes and get high. Or die. Or both. In any case, smoking actual embalming fluid (or formaldehyde as one of its main components) will seriously fuck you up.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 20, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> When I used to smoke, I used to smoke at least once a week, sometimes even three times. Last time I smoked was 4-5 months ago.
> 
> Why? Well...fuck man. I wanted to see what the hub-ub is about, nothing big. After a while you get really immune to it, that's when you start paying more to get a better high.
> 
> ...



That is one honest opinion.
Well, in MY opinion, an "addiction" is not something that your body urges you to do, take or smoke, is something that has to be in your life that shouldn't be there, let's say games: I AM addicted to videogames, I have to play them, I want to play them, I don't NEED to play them, but hell, I really like it, same with weed, you may smoke once a week, but somehow you haven't stopped, then you are an addict. Ovbiously, it is a very personal matter, the definition of an "addiction" is something that your body actually requests, but that also works for the mind IMO.

I also read and heard that in most cases, the people has those"addictive" personalities, meaning that between two guys that drink and enjoy in same ammounts, one may become an alcoholic while the other won't just because of the difference on their brains.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 21, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. It seems that people cut it with formaldehyde. Or some people are just plain smoking formaldehyde and saying it's PCP. One thing I do know for sure though is that formaldehyde is present in cigarette smoke anyway without the cigarette being dipped in anything.
So I'm sure adding more of it will definitely fuck you up and some people will call it "PCP" that don't know better.


----------



## santorix10 (Mar 21, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> you can't cut weed unless you are selling to a first-timer or a pushover.  I constantly smoke weed because it makes wacking off 20 times better and also boosts my tetris skills.



O RLY? Try this game:
http://www.pineight.com/tod/

It was hilarious back in high school watching the school's pothead play it. He was freaked out and quit mere minutes into playing it. Weird guy.


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

I have never and never will smoke weed. Why? I don't need to. I don't know why you smoke, but I see no reason for me to start up something that takes up my money that doesn't give anything to me. I have no reason to smoke weed? Stress relief? I fap for that, it's free and it feels good. Getting high? Please, I'm not that shallow. Besides, it may not be OMGHORRIBLEEVENIFYOUDOITONCEYOUWILLDIE, but it still isn't good for you. I'd like to keep my health at "okay". I don't need anything to hurt my heath. Besides, I'm a clarinetist, I'm not putting anything in my lungs besides air.


----------



## herbinator (Mar 21, 2008)

hey kids i smoked weed all day and night about a quarter of an ounce everyday for about 15 years it fucked me up in the end.
Havent smoked for 10 years now and life is much better remember dope is a downer and tips certain people susceptible to mental illness over the edge so my advice if your gonna do it do it in modertation better still dont do it at all !!


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> One thing I do know for sure though is that formaldehyde is present in cigarette smoke anyway without the cigarette being dipped in anything.
> So I'm sure adding more of it will definitely fuck you up and some people will call it "PCP" that don't know better.


I'm not sure what you're saying. 
Cigarette smoke also contains acetone, phenol, carbon monoxide, toluene, lead, benzene, tar, and let's not forget, nicotine, without the cigarette being dipped in anything. They are (arguably) tolerable in concentrations and doses found in cigarette smoke, but in larger amounts, they are highly toxic. Likewise, in doses found in cigarette smoke, formaldehyde is tolerable, but a higher dose will still fuck you up.  

Liquid PCP is referred to as "embalming fluid". Some people take the phrase literally. Having come from sniffing lacquer and inhaling butane, they don't see anything suspicious in getting high on weird toxins, especially after they actually get a kick from it. So yes, I concede, there are people smoking formaldehyde knowing full well it's formaldehyde. But the phrase "dipping" or "doing embalmer" still refers mainly to PCP, and not to these poor idiots.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Mar 21, 2008)

weed, ugh, that is really really bad for you
i dont know why people smoke it..
i mean i can see people smoking it like in the back of my school
but its so pointless


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 21, 2008)

I smoke da reefa.. but i dont hit it as hardcore as i used to. Im suprised that the scene is so big here in the UK to be honest.. its like everywhere i go now. I used to have to keep it to myself and be careful about who i spoke to about it, not anymore though.. its hit the main stream big time. Either that or my eyes have only just been opened up to it in the last few years.

By the way i've been smoking for about 7 years.. and i've yet to have any 'health issues' regarding the substance. well, if you can call the occasional lack of motivation a health issue i dont know. 



			
				cubin' said:
			
		

> Weed is great fun and totally safe as long as you keep it to occasional use. TOTALLY SAFE!!  (occasional use
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   true dat!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh yeah... people have been talking about weed being laced with all kinds of things too. As far as thats concerned you can never be too careful. The worst i've encountered was some crappy weed leaves that had been sprayed with THC. Tastes rank but gives you the desired effect. Ive known friends of mine to buy in some thats been laced with speed too. So you never can tell, even from your usual sources. Lets not forget people... these ARE drug dealers you're dealing with.!!


----------



## cubin' (Mar 23, 2008)

People smoke weed because they find it fun. 

For people who can't understand why people do it - It's like going and playing a video game or going out for a few drinks with your mates. It's just simply a fun thing to do for most.


benchma®k- Surely you at least have some problems with your lungs? Weed isn't totally safe if you're smoking it all the time..you are smoking plant matter after all and that isn't really good for you.


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 23, 2008)

first time i did it was 5 hours ago today.
it was fun laughing at everything


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Mar 23, 2008)

I've learnt more from this topic than all my anti-drug talks at school put together.


----------



## yus786 (Mar 23, 2008)

lol this topics quite interesting

ive never tried weed and never smoked, but ive always wanted to try weed just to see how its like as ive got a few friends who smoke it.

i dont know if i should or shouldnt, i know i wont get addicted to it as im not that type of person who gets addicted to stuff.

yus786


----------



## Jt321 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone live in Canada? I was thinking about going down there this summer with a couple of friends, how exactly is weed sold there?? I say if your going to try bud watch out for the cops!! Got charged last week with possession of marijuana, paraphernalia, and dui. Cop was being a dick and pulled me over for no reason (seriously) I saw him from a far, he waited for me to pass him and he followed me for a good bit =/

weed being laced to make more profit? I doubt it but you always run into dealers that either gives you dirt weed or skimps the sack.   

Honestly weed has not affected me directly but running into the cops messed up my family life. Just don't get caught and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 23, 2008)

Generally I do smoke weed, but I'm trying to get hired in where I'm working as a temp, so I've laid-off the stuff for now.  I'll go back to smoking it once I take the piss test and pass. (don't do any other drugs....never have)

I've substituted beer for weed right now.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 24, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> benchma®k- Surely you at least have some problems with your lungs? Weed isn't totally safe if you're smoking it all the time..you are smoking plant matter after all and that isn't really good for you.



lol... sorry you're right. I meant weed related health problems as opposed to the obvious smoke one. I know i am doing damage, but i dont smoke it ALL the time. I've been smoking a long time granted, but its an occasional habit. Depending on work commitments etc i go a couple of months between smokes.. and even when i have the time its only a fortnightly thing.

Im sure there are people doing much more damage to themselves through drinking that i am with my smoking. Unfortunetely though, since alcohol isnt a controlled substance, people fall into the trap of thinking its ok. Out of the top 20 worst drugs (including heroin and ecstacy), it would come in at about number 5. The long term effects are life threatening, and its completely anti-social. Meaning once you've had more than your body can take, most people act irrationally and completely out of character... and that can be the most dangerous part! 








 lol


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Mar 24, 2008)

Something that I've noticed is that everyone talks about how weed can be laced and shit, but no one has said anything on how to actually know if it is?


----------



## bobrules (Mar 24, 2008)

mmm weed, not


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 25, 2008)

Interessant subject on addiction.

First : Drugs are dangerous ... and Dea_l_ers... or Lea_d_ers ... are controlling the world ... 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Assembly is alarmed by the dramatic increase in recent years in the *traffic in women* and forced prostitution in Council of Europe member states. It is worried by the increasing involvement of organised criminal groups in these lucrative crimes, which these groups use as a basis for financing and expanding their other activities, such as *drugs* and *arms trafficking* and *money laundering*. The Assembly is also concerned about the deterioration of the treatment of trafficked women, bordering on slavery, which has resulted from this development. (Council of Europe 1997)
> 
> Second : The times they are changin'... since the seventies : they laced near everything ... they control YOU also ... Weed is almost transgenic from seeds and plants are pushed with a lot of acid chemicals ... and shit ( _funny name_ ) is no more _(pure ?)_ *shit * ! Laced weed/drug doesn't mean that it has to be done with other drugs... they use anything ... starting with rat poison and draino... or anything else ... they don't care about their "consumers" ...  they sell *POISON* !
> 
> ...



You can also start with_ les paradis artificiels_ (Artificial Paradises) from the french poet Charles Baudelaire... and all the subsequent litteracy.

I recommend  also the movie _Another Day in Paradise (1997)_ ( aka Paradise in the US ) and more than others ...  Requiem for a Dream  (2000) (adaptation of a 1978 novel by Hubert Selby Jr).

... as it was stated by others ... *avoid drugs if you can !*... W33d is recreative ? Yes sure it is  ... but you will payback...  and some paid the price more than others ...


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll admit, I tried some once. Hey, it was free - when are you going to get that opportunity often? Anyway, I didn't see the major deal with it all. I was with friends too, so it was a safe environment. Maybe it needs to be taken in major quantities to actually get some sort of effect - something I don't fancy doing.

I hear it effects people differently, though, so I guess I'm someone who's naturally more resilliant or something.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 25, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeah.  Rat poison, hoooo boy.  First off we are talking about WEED.  If I may quote 21st century artisan Bob Saget: "Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke.  Now that's an addiction, man. You ever suck some dick for marijuana ?  I didn't think so."  You guys gotta get off these ancient preconceptions of RAT POISON AND DRIED CABBAGE  and just buy a damn bag.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeeah.  Rat poison, hoooo boy.  First off we are talking about WEED.  If I may quote 21st century artisan Bob Saget: "Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke.  Now that's an addiction, man. You ever suck some dick for marijuana ?  I didn't think so."  You guys gotta get off these ancient preconceptions of RAT POISON AND DRIED CABBAGE  and just buy a damn bag.



Holy shit, that IS an addiction


----------



## Da Foxx (Mar 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I heard about this student at another school who had an addiction to coke and couldn't pay the dealer so he offered to get an anal.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

That is seriously fucked up. Anal is way too far


----------



## cubin' (Mar 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I'll admit, I tried some once. Hey, it was free - when are you going to get that opportunity often? Anyway, I didn't see the major deal with it all. I was with friends too, so it was a safe environment. Maybe it needs to be taken in major quantities to actually get some sort of effect - something I don't fancy doing.
> 
> I hear it effects people differently, though, so I guess I'm someone who's naturally more resilliant or something.




The first time I smoked I didn't really see the big deal either. Lots of people don't get high their first time

I think my problem was that I wasn't inhaling properly and the next time my friend told me to just take a normal deep breath and that did the trick. 

I've had so many good times with cannabis but I realize I've had my time with it and probably won't smoke again unless it's a really special occasion. 


It's also totally possible that weed just isn't for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





benchma®k - I know what you mean now. I agree with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gotta love the classic anti-marijuana propaganda. Its effect on societies view of cannabis continues to this day


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest with you, I have asthma, so I can't smoke too much anyway. I probably wouldn't take weed regardless, it was just a case of capatilising on a situation when I took it.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah that's a smart choice. I'd never let my little bro smoke anything because of his severe asthma.


----------



## HellShade (Mar 26, 2008)

Protip: Chew weed to get a high, but no cancer-inducing smoke ;D

I would only try weed once or twice if a friend offered. I'd never actually actively seek weed.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

I chewed weed after I took it in a bong, I still felt no different. To be honest, the only thing I noticed was that weed tasted like spicy sesame seeds.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 26, 2008)

Do most people who touch illegal substance end up in uncontrollable addiction that destroys their life?


----------



## cubin' (Mar 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Do most people who touch illegal substance end up in uncontrollable addiction that destroys their life?




Haha I'm not sure if you're joking or not.

Short answer: no


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Do most people who touch illegal substance end up in uncontrollable addiction that destroys their life?



Only the weak do this,


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Do most people who touch illegal substance end up in uncontrollable addiction that destroys their life?


I partied like a fucking rockstar when I was a young pup and my life is not destroyed...doing quite well actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am drug free now, but mainly cause drugs affect your willy and I don't want a broken willy)


----------



## cubin' (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done on staying clean WeaponX. Drug abuse is never a pretty thing.

(only some drugs effect your penis. weed is one that doesn't btw.)


----------



## Hitto (Mar 26, 2008)

Nuh-uh, not true! I discovered that it made me suffer of precocious ejaculation!
Really, I start doin' it... And BAM, not even two hours later, out it comes. My wife's starting to call me "rabbit".


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Do most people who touch illegal substance end up in uncontrollable addiction that destroys their life?


That strongly depends on the substance, doesn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If people start off with hardcore drugs right away, they are of course highly likely to get an uncontrollable addiction...

Well, anyway...
Has anyone here done mushrooms or salvia and likes to share his experiences?


----------

